# help for Red Snapper opening day



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

My sister is flying in to fish the 11 but just found out a lower unit on one of my motors is bad. Cannot get it fixed in time. We both fish a lot and have all our own tackle n good numbers if needed. Can fish the 11 and or 12. Will pay and do more than our fair share. I have taken many people from the forum over the years, now I need the same.
Bill
678 643-9305


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Better check the weather...


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*weather*

Can't find marine weather for the 11th yet. Bad not I hope by Tuesday will be good.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

...


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*weather*

This is for Tuesday? If I am reading it correctly, winds 10-15 seas 3 to 4 correct?
How far off shore is this for?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i clicked the map about 1/2 the way to the edge south of pensacola pass....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This guy is looking for a crew.

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/need-one-two-off-shore-fisherman-920340/


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Old School*

Hey Bill,


Wish I could help man, but my boat is sitting in the driveway with fuel tank removed, waiting for weather to clear up to patch a cracked hull. Hope you are doing well and good luck getting out for snapper season. Hope your repairs go smoothly.


Take Care,


Wayne


----------

